# Heating the shop



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a small "shop" which is actually a 1 car garage and Im looking to make it useable here in the cold IL winter. The walls and the ceiling of the shop are insulated, and there is an attic storage area above, also well insulated. the previous owner of the house was a tinkerer, and he ran natural gas lines out to the shop so i have the option of gas or electric heat. I dont want to heat the shop all the time, just when Im using it, but I want to heat it up fast so i can go out and start the heater and have it at a workable temp (45-50 degrees is good for me)in about 15 minutes .How many BTUs do I need for approximately 600 SF insulated with concrete floor?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485120_200485120
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485120_200485120

2 of these?
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485119_200485119


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

A 600 sq ft 1 car garage? I have a 2 car garage that is 378 sq ft. How is your 1 car garage that big?


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

It was a guesstimate LOL. I figured it at 30×20 but its probably smaller. As far as big vehicles, I do have a dodge Megacab diesel, but theres no way id ever try to get it into the garage


----------



## bravozulu (Aug 10, 2011)

When you are talking about heat, you need to know the height of the ceiling and thickness of insulation. In a brand new house, my shop was about the same square footage as yours. But California regulations dictated hefty insulation. And dual glazed windows.

Temps weren't as extreme as yours, but it was in the mountains. I did well with a 220v portable heater that put out 4000 watts. That translates to 14,000 Btu's. I could move the heat close to my work, and it got real warm in about 10 minutes or so. Ace hardware sells those heaters on special order for about $125. Don't mess with 110v, and if you have gas, that would be cheapest of all.


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a three burner in my 2 car garage and it works fine but takes a long time to get the garage heated up from dead cold. If I were you I would get a five burner then you would have no questions. http://www.amazon.com/World-KWN321-Vent-Free-Natural-Gas-Infrared/dp/B000KKO4WA Here is one for $141 on amazon. I would also suggest putting up ceiling fans to help stir the air otherwise the heat tends to stay at the ceiling. I have two in my garage that I had taken out of my house they help and also have a 4 light fixture for extra lighting in the shop.


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks adaughhetee, that looks like the way to go. As far as cieling fans, i dont know if i can do that without taking off the top of my head LOL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

There are a lot of central heat gas furnaces out there for little or no $. They are simple to install (no duct work needed), very inexpensive, and heat your shop up QUICKLY. Call around to your local heat and air guys. They almost always have units they have taken out of a remodel or upgrade. I heat my BIG shop with one and have had no problems with it for 16 years (and it was old when I put it in). Install the thermostat somewhere away from the furnace where it won't blow hot air on it. Don't ask how I learned this!


----------



## ryansworkshop (Dec 2, 2011)

Wood stove.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good things about the ventless wall heaters.

I'm out in my shop every day. I heat with a wood furnace. I like burning wood, it helps me keep my shop clean. If only I could burn saw dust.


----------



## John1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Iin a shop if you choose gas the best would be a direct vent wall heater. They have a separate enclosed combustion chamber, draw combustion air in from outside and exhaust combustion gases through the wall. I love mine - easy to install as well. Google Empire wall heaters. There will be no worry about carbon monoxide or explosion with a direct vent heater. There's a greenhouse supply in NC with the best prices.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 450 sq ft shop and I use a Modine Hotdawg natural gas heater mounted in the ceiling. I have attached a link which explains the sizes of that heater if you are interested.

http://www.gas-space-heater.com/modine-hot-dawg.html


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

My Upper Peninsula "Workshop in the Woods" is 24'x28', basically a two car garage package that I purchased from Menards. For heating I selected a 35.000 BTU Reznor unit with the separated combustion feature. Thus, there is no exposed flame, and the products of combustion are vented to the outside. This heater brings my temperature up from the 40's to the 60's in about fifteen minutes.

My advice is to pass on the non vented heaters. They replace the oxygen in your workspace with carbon dioxide and spew a lot of rust causing moisture in the room.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is the formula for calculating the heater output that you need. First compute the cubic foot space of your shop, then multiply by the number of heating degrees you desire, that is the difference between outdoor temps and desired shop temp, then multiply by .133 = the BTU's you need to heat your shop. I got this from the Northern Tool website as I have been researching which heater to buy for my shop. So for my 24' by 24' by 10' shop and if the average winter temps are 20° and want to heat to 60° I have 40° heating degrees. 24×24x10=5760 cu ft x 40°=230400 x .133= 30,643.2 BTU's. So a 30,000 BTU heater will adequately heat my space. Now to settle on a heater.


----------

